# Condolences to Monique Anstee of The Naughty Dogge



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Many of you know Moniqe through her Naughty Dogge training blog, in which she gives wonderful training advice, which is frequently quoted on this board.

This morning, Monique announced on her Naughty Dogge FB page that she has lost Reggie, her recently retired competition dog at the age of only 8.

Reggie and Monique have been members of the Canadian Schutzhund team, and most recently competed together at the WUSV championships in Tilburg, Holland. 
H Reggie vom Haus Juros

Following this year's competition, Reggie had to be retired due to an injury. 

Apparently he collapsed and died while she was exercising her dogs on the beach.

My sincere condolences to you, Moniqe! It is hard to lose them at any age, but to lose a dog so young must be a terrible shock. :crying:


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

This is the second time I have seen you make a post like this. I wish you wouldn't. As far as I know, neither person involved was an active member of the forum. It reads like you are taking someone's very sad news and turning it into the latest hot gossip under the guise of offering sympathy. If you know them, reach out to them privately on Facebook or something.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I have done so already. Monique is well know by people in this forum, even if she isn't a member.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

If they actually know her, or even if they know of her, they will find out without you posting. I think it's pretty crass to publicize news that isn't one's own to share. It's unfortunate that people think this is acceptable. But you do you, I guess.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

??? I’ve seen a lot of posts on this forum that had nothing to do with active members or their dogs.

I don’t see crass when I read the post, I see compassion for someone who shares a commonality with people on this forum and is well known by many. It’s always sad to see a dog lost too soon.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I just don't think that In Loving Memory is appropriate for this.


----------

